# ET cancelled must do FET. Any information or advice as v. disappointed.



## happyinhellas (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello ladies.
This is the first time I am posting here. (hope I am in the right place) Yesterday I was due to transfer but ER recommended that we delay and freeze our 5 embryos'.  Basically since ER I have felt considerable discomfort resulting yesterday morning in a pain that prevented me from walking straight etc.  (I struggled to shower and dress myself) 

I was not prepared for this pain, nor was I prepared for the outcome that all our embies would be frozen.  ER said I have mild OHSS (there really was nothing mild about my crawling to the bathroom at 5 am!) Anyway he wanted to err on the side of caution and delay in order to ensure I didn't develop severe OHSS.  Disappointing and upsetting but as we had good quality embies he felt confident it was the best decision and I am inclined to respect his choice to put my health first.

Now my concern and the bit that has me in constant tears  (and excuse my ignorance here) is that our fresh, good quality embies have now been frozen for FET and I am feeling a bit bereft.  In addition I have the idea that we have lost our chancedue to them being frozen.  The embryologist in the clinic assured us that there is little difference and that experience has shown that it is far better for a woman to heal than take a risk etc.  But I cannot shake the feeling that we have done all this for nothing.

Does anyone here have experience of the above?

BTW it is our first IVF and no issues could be found individually but through this cycle we discovered that my husband's sperm did not fertilise my eggs at all!  They retrieved 18 mature and decided to split and it was the injected ones that fertilised, the ones left to nature produced zero.  So at least we know why it wasnt happening naturally! 
Thank you for reading.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## happyinhellas (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello Caroline.  

Thank you so much for that information.  It certainly did put my mind at ease.  I just need for this horrible discomfort to pass so I can start to feel positive again.  

Thanks again!


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

hi happyinHellas .
unfortunately I can't give you the happy ending story you're looking for, but I REALLY can sympathise. In march, I had ivf but went into severe OHSS and was in intensive care in a very touch and go situation. I truly know how you feel to have finished up with none of your beautiful embryos where they should be. it is an awful feeling and I really know how empty you're feeling. I have had one unsuccessful FET and am due to have another in December.. . . which I hope will have a different outcome! 

Best of luck and feel free to message me if you need a 'shoulder to cry on'

xxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry things have not gone to plan with this cycle and I hope you feel better soon. I believe you have been given the best advise from your clinic. Don't give up hope. DS2 is from an FET after a failed fresh IVF, and I am 13 weeks pregnant after an FET from that same IVF cycle


----------



## SachaM (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello Happy!

Thought I would drop you a line so to speak..... Exactly the same happened to me. I had 43 eggs collected and although I had no symptoms of OHSS our consultant cancelled ET believing I was too high risk with having such a large crop....

Mine does have a happy ending... Both FET's resulted in BFP, miscarried at 7 weeks on the first FET and I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant from my second FET.

Good luck with your future Fet!

Xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi happy!
I know exactly how you feel as I was there in July this year.  I was devastated. You don't expect to go through all of that and then not get to transfer!
The happy ending for me is I had fet in November and I am six weeks pg with twins! So don't worry about FET not being as successful!
In terms of advice, once I picked myself back up I decided to enjoy the summer. I ate and drank to my hearts content. Treatment came around before we knew it, in fact it crept up so fast that I was worried I hadn't been healthy enough in the weeks before!
So enjoy Christmas and before you know it you'll be having fet. Have faith in those frosties.
Xxxxx


----------



## Beth33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi
I too know how you feel. After driving for 5 hours to get to the clinic for a fresh ET I was told that I had mild OHSS and was too sick to get the embryos back.  I did feel terrible so I wasn't too disappointed and just concentrated on getting home and recovering.  I was glad that my 5 blastocysts were frozen for when I was better.
Unfortunately all 5 of them failed to thaw for my next ET and I was devastated after travelling so far, especially as I was by myself.  It hadn't occurred to me that none of them would make it as I had had lots of embryos successfully thawed in the past.  
I'm not writing this to make you feel more worried and stressed than you are but I think it's important to know it can happen.  I'm due to have my last remaining embryo, from my most recent cycle, thawed in a couple of weeks and I am trying to prepare myself for it not thawing, but at the same time trying not be too negative.  I think I was very unlucky to loose all five and certainly the doctors were surprised too, so I'm sure you will be fine.  My doctor also said that she believed embryos were better transferred from frozen as it gave women a chance to recover after ER.
Good luck with it all.


----------



## susie1974 (May 13, 2011)

hi, i over responded august last year(29 eggs ) i had my et cancelled , my clinic wont do transfers if more than 20 eggs are collected, i ended up with an abdomen full of fluid i actually felt ok, my embryos were frozen on day 1(22 embies) i had f.e.t ( thawed 11 to make sure i had some to transfer on day 5)had 2 transfered in january this year and now have a little boy almost 12 weeks( originally twins but 1 stopped growing at 11 weeks), f.e.t is so much easier, good luck x


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi there!  I also know how you feel!  I had 32 eggs collected back in July but had a freeze all due to ohss.  I can sympathise with how you're feeling - the ohss is very painful indeed plus the disappointment of working yourself up to et (for months!) only to be told it's not going to happen for a while!  The only thing that helped me at the time was the fact that I felt so rubbish made me realise there was no point in transferring any embies as my body was clearly not up to it!  Like Fidub, I tried to keep busy for the next three months - booked a holiday etc.  I had a natural FET back in October and am now 10 weeks pregnant!  I'm convinced it worked for us as my body had had time to recover from the trauma of stimms, ec etc.  I would go as far as saying if I were to go through tx again, I would consider electing to freeze all and do a FET after letting my body recover.

All the best and take care.


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Happy, Thanks for posting this question as I am in same situation as you and was also a bit worried that I had passed up my best chance and also that I had "wasted" a NHS cycle. I was in too much pain, and on a drip overnight to regret the decision at the time, but later you doubt yourself. The nurse told me that it if I had been lucky enough to get a BFP I would feel up to 4 times worse, which I could not deal with, and I thought not the most healthy way to start a pregnancy!!

Very uplifting to see some positive stories.     Thank you ladies.

I am optimistic that this could be the best route for me, I am slightly concerned that I am going ahead quite quickly to a FET (start next AF with no DRing), but doctor was not concerned!! Plus I have treated myself to a few treats in last weeks as I thought I deserved it, where as in the run up to IVF cycle I was SO good, so feel a bit concerned! 

Hope you feel better quickly - my symptoms got worse but then reduced very quickly after a few days from ET date when I felt fine and after AF I felt completely normal. I was monitored by the hospital too. I have been drinking lots of water, and keeping up the protein.

Honestly, I see a few of these OHSS stories on here and it seems a much higher number than the percentage they tell you!


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi all , ok if i join yous , i am due to have FET end of january . My 1st IVF cycle(july) cancelled before EC due to poor response , so started again in November , this time resulted in risk of OHSS after EC so transfer didnt go ahead , i had 15 eggs collected resulting in 11 embryos, From what i am lead to believe these were all frozen straight after fertilisation , is this normal ?


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ttc
Poor you having poor response then ohss. Mine were frozen straight away. I think they stand a better chance that way from what I remember reading. They only freeze them at a later date when they have to because its been a normal cycle and there are good ones left. The only problem that left me with when it came to get was not knowing the quality and hence how many to thaw. If you look back you'll se I asked the question on here and got great responses.  In the end we took the plunge and went for all 12 and I'm glad we did as I am now expecting twins! 
Fidub 
Xxx


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fidup , thanks for the reply , yeh thats my worry as well as dont know the quality of them , they have frozen mine in 3 groups . congratulations on your BFP - twins 
  
ttc79 xx


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi happy, and everyone else...
Browsing FF whilst dd watches maisy mouse(!) and came across this thread..
Wanted to share my experience..

Have dd from successful icsi 2010.
2 failed icsi 2012, last one I got mild /moderate(?) ohss... Was in a lot of discomfort but had transfer anyway..
Went on to a bfn, and I just know my body was in no shape to 'receive' so wasn't a great surprise...
However had ONE embie frozen (day 5) - never had any frozen before -  so was very unhopeful.
But as I sit here I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins after a sycessful (natural) FET with the one frostie, and the other twin was a 'spontaneous pregnancy', ie natural!!!! (Sods law after years of unsuccessful ttc naturally, it should happen at same time as we put a frostie back! But that's obviously a bit unusual...)
      My point is I think the fet worked coz I wasn't suffering from other drugs / procedures...  
Hope that reassures a little. X


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi hope you don't mind me jumping onto the thread  
We are due to trigger tonight, and I have been told it's likely they will freeze as my ovaries look active with lots of follies and my e2 was 7000.
I have been pretty upset, but your posts of good news have really helped.
Do any of you know what your e2 levels were?  That seems to be what they are basing their decision on.
Lil' one


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi lil- i was the same , my levels were just over the 7000 before trigger but remember that it will jump as still have couple days before ec. I was near the 10000 mark at EC so all embies frozen too. I know how gutted you will be if et postponed but look at it as being for the best if all is frozen . Gives your body chance to recover from all drugs etc . no point in going ahead n being ill .


----------



## lil&#039; one (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, ttc  
Your post has made me feel so much better.
Just waiting for call from clinic but ready for the fet  conversation.
Lil' one


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

I have another success story for you! 

I had a fresh cycle which resulted in a BFN but we got 8 frozen embies from it! I remember thinking that FET has even less chance of success but my clinic told me that FET has really moved in and that they were having a great deal of success in it. I also read about clinics which were only carrying out FET because it helps to further test the embryos to see if they are viable. Meaning that those that aren't string enough wouldn't survive the thaw. We had to defrost all 8 embies to get 2 that were viable but....one of those result in our gorgeous baby boy!! 

I honestly believe that FET is a good thing! It helps to find the strongest embryos that are capable of surviving and making a healthy baby. I also found that my lining was 12mm during my fresh cycle which failed but only 7.6mm during my frozen cycle which was a success. I can wholeheartedly say that I don't feel like myself during my fresh cycle, I was bloated and didn't feel like me whereas with my frozen cycle I honestly felt like I did normally in the middle of my monthly cycle. 

Just think that your babies are being kept safe until your body is ready for them, that's how I always thought of it. X


----------



## sarahyardley87 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm new to forums and don't know all the terminology but ...

I'm Sarah, me and my husband Paul are currently undergoing ICSI and we got as far as our pre theatre scan before egg collection and it was all cancelled due to 28+ follicles & risk of OHSS which I'm pretty sure I have anyway.

Swollen abdomen, lower back pain period/wind-like discomfort, generally feeling like poo and gutted I have to wait to try again!

I have to continue my suprecur jabs until AF comes and then start the whole process again next period.

Anyone in a similar situation? Xx


----------

